# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/25 - Ed's Bait



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be good to excellent with a lot of smaller 
eating size walleyes being caught by most anglers. The better spots this past 
week for walleyes in the Flats has been the Gap, the old Lagoon walls, the Hump 
out from the Minnewaukan boat ramp, Monkey Ridge, Patience Point, and Holy 
Bay. Anglers are trolling deep running cranks, bottom bouncers with spinners, 
or jigging and slip bobbering the trees in these areas. In Six Mile, anglers 
are jigging the points, or trolling spinners along the weedlines and 
shorelines. On the Main Lake, anglers are jigging and running bottom bouncers 
with spinners on Bird Island, Cactus Point, and Ft. Totten Point. In East Bay, 
anglers are running leadcore with smaller cranks such as #5 and #7 regular or 
jointed shad raps along the Stromme Addition and over Pelican Island. Others 
are jigging the trees near Foughty's Point and along the Cliffs or running 
bottom bouncers with spinners in these areas as well. While pike are being 
caught in most parts of the lake, the nicer pike are coming from the deeper 
rocky points and edges of weedlines. Most anglers are catching them trolling 
deeper running cranks or on bottom bouncers with spinners. A few perch are 
being caught in Creel Bay, near the Casino, and in Black Tiger, but action is 
still rather slow. White bass numbers appear to be down quite a bit with only 
some scattered fish being caught. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

